# suggestion for most beautiful line for wedding invitation card



## Pardeep665 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello Friends..

Can any body suggest any most beautiful lines to print on wedding invitation cards?..lines can be any of the category: funny, inspiring, unique, lines should like when we read it should be worth remember or notice.
Thanks


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Check this site out it has allot of wedding invitation lines for you to use, depending on the where the venue is if the invitations are being sent by you and your partner or the parents of the bride and groom, take a look you may find something . This site I found whilst browsing I have no connection to this site at all.

Invitation Wording Samples by InvitationConsultants.com - Bride & Groom Inviting


----------

